# Is anyone familiar with playing the Lash prince combo



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

Basically My friend is using 2 lash princes and noise marines plus like nine obliterators in 1850 ive never played the list but its apprently the best out there o.o? or w/e and he rips on tau being the worst army in the game and such, and ive decided to take his list on but i want to brutalize t beyond recqonizition anyone ever played that kind of list before or does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Your friend is a moron and is only capable of playing a huge cheese list. Kick the shit out of him with plasma/railgun/ion cannons. His model count will be EXTREMELY low if he has 2 princes, 9 oblits and some noise marines.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Zagstruk + 20 Stormboyz
Snikrot + 15 Kommandos

rapes the lash list. it is NOT that good. it's strong if you don't know how to beat it, but play it once and find all it's holes. As for Tau beating it. As above - destroy him with broadsides and hammerheads. Shield drone yourself to max and laugh as the obliterators do sweet FA before you blow big holes in them.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

lots of crisis suits mate....... and lots of stealth and lots of broadsides...... you will be indestrucable:
also get at least 3 squads of firewarriors


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

All I can say is he is fielding around 41 models - 9 Ob's, 2 DP's, 27 Plague Marines, 3 Rhino's so not to much. Hammerhead him large blast all his plague marines straight away, by the end of T2 he may be close enough to some units but the Hammerheads will still be out unless he has deep struck you in which case keep a stealth team and a crisis team back for that so his Ob's can be shot and then charged.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

He doesnt use plaugemarines and he doesnt like rhinos he believes he can shoot me every turn -_- i just want to seriously utterly brutilise him because he trashes me *im the one of the best players at ou hobbby store* my tau my playstyle so ill play his list with two hammer heads with ion cannons 2 broad sides with 2 shield drones on each i suppose and 3x3 death rain squads with a commander unit i suppose with 3x fire warrior squads and a Devil fish which gives me some path finders i suppose ill take them. or i can run 3 hammer heads...




HQ
Commander Shaso- PR-Mp-Shield Generator Hw-MT HW-DC 2 SD’s
Body Guard one guy or two? PR-MP-TA-Hw-MT | points lets say I use two|

I usually run two Hq squads one more for Horde and one more for Meq killing like the one above the other uses MP and the CIB on commander with the body guard using mps and occasionally burst cannons _____________________________________________________________
Troops
12xfire warriors-120
12xfire warriors-120
12xfire warriors-120
Kroot 15+ shaper?
_____________________________________________________________
Elites
3xCrisis-Teamleader-MP TA Hw-DC 2 Shield drones 
3xCrisis-Teamleader-MP TA Hw-DC 2 Shield drones 

3xCrisis- should I use or stealth’s? Or stealth’s with marker lights to make it harder for him to kill my pathfinders or w/e.
5x Stealth suits- Team leader-Marker light-5x marker drones 
_____________________________________________________________
Heavy support 
Hammer Head- IC,BC, MT, DP
Hammer Head- IC,BC, MT, DP
Broad sides x3 2shield drones 
_____________________________________________________________

1838


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

that looks like one hell of a pwnage list, but do u have plasma rifles on the crisis suit other wise you are wasting there patental to pwn marines


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I played vs a list like that in a tournament. I was using my standard Necron list and I won on kill points: 8 to 1.
The trick is to use your range. Pick off the DPs before they get near you, they are quite easy to kill and are worth a point each. I also used a Deceiver in my list, which was able to kill 1-2 enemy units per turn, if Tau have something destructive like that then it is usually good to bring up on 1 wing and mash through the back line.
Volume of fire and range are the best way to fight CSM in general.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

High strengh, high ap, long range weaponary is the way to go. tau is probaly the best counter list for this.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

You have to tell what this jerk does after you smash him i think there halarious and 1 or 2 games shows its weakpoints. 
No one at our club is stupid enough to run it unless it pops up in a tourny but right tactics and a balanced list can beat it


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I use two in my GT army and they are in fact quite easy to kill if you get them in your line of sight. The nine obliterators is harder to shift but with enough rail gun shots you should be able to drop a squad of them a turn. Daemon Princes are not that great in combat anymore and I have found it is easy to lose them to mass of numbers in close combat.

If you swamp one with kroot in close combat the deamon prince will only get four attacks, albeit strikiing first, but averagely you should lose only three at the most. your return attacks should knock off two wounds so if you have softend the deamon prince up a little with some shooting or if the odds bend just slightly the other way in your favour then there is one less deamon prince on the board.

The tricky bit is to get there to do it, but I would be willing to imagine your opponent seems to be a bit over confident with his army.

Better still, keep them at arms lenght and shoot the sh*t out of them. Maybe deepstriking some battle suits with rapid firing plasma guns next to one.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would suggest getting transports for your fire warrior squads. He can't lash them if they are in a vehicle.


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

I play nids but havent got a chance to go up against a list like this, what's the general stratagy for beating this? (also does lash need a ld test?)


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I found that the best way to beat this list is a solid kick to the nuts. Followed by several kicks to the head. Droppod armies built right tend to do pretty good.


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

crabpuff said:


> I found that the best way to beat this list is a solid kick to the nuts. Followed by several kicks to the head. Droppod armies built right tend to do pretty good.


This was completely no help to anyone for any army XP


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wounded: Lash does require a LD test. I suppose you might be able to use that zoanthrope power that reduces leadership to reduce his chance of successfully casting lash. It wouldn't work all the time, but in a one trick pony army, losing that trick even once or twice can make a huge difference in a game.


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

Pauly55 said:


> Wounded: Lash does require a LD test. I suppose you might be able to use that zoanthrope power that reduces leadership to reduce his chance of successfully casting lash. It wouldn't work all the time, but in a one trick pony army, losing that trick even once or twice can make a huge difference in a game.


Yeah my thoughts exactly. Except I'd probably have 4 or 5 Psychic screams to better my odds..


----------



## bobinatorect (Nov 24, 2007)

My suggestion is for you to kill the Lash Daemons and ignore the Oblits until the Daemons are dead. Now it is going to hurt because the Oblits will be able to smoke your vehicles, but put Disruption Pods on them and pray you can roll a 4+. The reason I say target the Daemons is because you play Tau. Recently I used a Lash Daemon (very rare from me) against Necrons and 9 Necron Warriors smashed a Lash DP in close combat... As Tau you will not be so lucky. Your going to need 5's then 6's with most of your units, so the DP will just smoke all of your stuff in combat. Luckily enough for you though, the Lash DP is the most fragile of the DP's (along with the Khorne...) Think of it this way, if you can get 12 Firewarriors to rapid fire on it, it should LOSE 2 wounds. Now I tell you this for 2 reasons. The first reason is because along with every other Monstrous creature (excluding the Wraithlord) its the shit shots that always kill it (damn bolt pistols...) Anyway, the second reason is that most Lash armies don't always protect their Daemons. They think they are unstoppable, so they just jump them out in the open. This is the point at which you just, and MUST rape them, because if you don't these "out in the middle of nowhere daemons" will be in range to eat everything in your army, and believe me they can. 

Now speaking of the oblits, just target them with weapons to insta-kill them and nothing else. I have had 2 Oblits stand up to 3 full rounds of 12 man firewarrior rapid fire and they just laughed it off, then ate them in close combat because i was getting annoyed.

Now depending on his troop choice you might have to target them a little. If they are Noise marines try to stay in your transports. If they are Plague marines just don't engage them in CC cause they will permanently lock you, if its Berzerkers just move away from them. If by chance its T-sons just do the same as you do to kill the DP's, shit shots work wonders.

Maybe try out your stealth team if you don't use them. They have a lot of crappy shots and can be upgraded with the nice Fusion gun for taking out oblits. Also give them max gun drones to maximize shit shots. Stay away from kroot as they will probably never get near a DP if your opponent has any kind of human brain, and they are useless against the rest (except T-sons). Some people might call me a heretic for saying this but the Crisis will probably not fare so well. Oblits can insta-kill them and unless you are using Fusion guns you won't be able to hurt the oblits to bad. If you use Vespids they might be an interesting choice due to the high strength, good ap guns but try to keep them away from the Oblits if you do use them. As everyone has said about Broadsides just make sure you have some Drones and maybe give them Advanced Stabilisation System in case they get lashed oddly.

As a last thought and this is something to always keep in mind, if you get DOW, you will want to go second ALWAYS! The reason for this is because you will be able to hold everything back to walk on 1st turn. This will allow you to see your opponents placement and be able to target whatever you want first. 

Good luck and happy DP hunting!


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Obliterators are just terminators that have the ability to mutate their firing arm into a variety of ranged weapons. Since he is fielding 3 squads of 3, bring 3 squads of kroot and have them infiltrate then tie up those obliterators in close combat as soon as you can. This will give your tanks and elites some breathing room to fire at his princes. Lash princes are only T5 so just plasma them to death or any AP3 weaponry will do. As for the noise marines, its even better that he isnt using rhinos because now you can drop your submunitions pie plates on them and your fire warriors out range his noise marines too.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Trandoshanjake said:


> Your friend is a moron and is only capable of playing a huge cheese list.


 You my friend are a reason alone to laugh at people that play this game. ITS A GAME WHO THE HELL CARES WHAT PEOPLE TAKE. Just learn how to beat it with cheesy tactics.

As for the issue at hand, Defiantly use pathfinders Light up a prince and make him roll a lot of dice. Anything that rolls lost of dice will fail some eventually. I cant remember if thats what they are called but w.e gives that ability should be in your army.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

seriously, stock up on vehicles. I would personally drop the Ion cannons, railguns are ALWAYS better.

I would bring, 3x hammer heads /w railguns

3 squads of fire warriors IN A DEVILFISH (can't be lashed) Bring these guys close to a prince, unload and rapid fire... Dead prince.

bring a pathfinder squad /w devilfish to help your firewarriors mow down DP's. Give the DF to one of the FW squads... Remember this one has the homing beacon.

This is probably the only time I would recommend fireknife suits (plasma & missile pods). Deep strike these next to obliterators OR if you need to, next to DP (shouldn't need to, railguns should kill one while your firewarriors should kill the second by turn 2).


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Fatality said:


> He doesnt use plaugemarines and he doesnt like rhinos he believes he can shoot me every turn -_- i just want to seriously utterly brutilise him because he trashes me *im the one of the best players at ou hobbby store* my tau my playstyle so ill play his list with two hammer heads with ion cannons 2 broad sides with 2 shield drones on each i suppose and 3x3 death rain squads with a commander unit i suppose with 3x fire warrior squads and a Devil fish which gives me some path finders i suppose ill take them. or i can run 3 hammer heads...
> 
> HQ
> Commander Shaso- PR-Mp-Shield Generator Hw-MT HW-DC 2 SD’s
> ...


Why would you ever have trouble against noise marines? Noise marines are bad. At the end of the day, he's not going to outshoot you, and it was a stupid idea to think so.(Seriously, he's paying obscene amounts for his 'fire warriors').

Back when I played chaos and fought tau I never had a problem beating them. Kroot don't scare any of our good troop choices, and firewarriors don't bother our plague marines. Lashing flying princes will yank a unit of firewarriors forward(Perhaps pinning them) and the zerks would butcher them and massacre back into cover. 

In fourth edition tau were a pain in the ass because of unkillable skimmers and no running. Nowadays I'll usually just notch an autowin if I see one, but I'm at least respectful about it.


In short: if he's taking noise marines and has no plans to assault you, you're going to win.




Crimzzen said:


> seriously, stock up on vehicles. I would personally drop the Ion cannons, railguns are ALWAYS better.


Agreed on railguns.



Crimzzen said:


> 3 squads of fire warriors IN A DEVILFISH (can't be lashed) Bring these guys close to a prince, unload and rapid fire... Dead prince.


It can't be lashed, but between the princes hypothetical 18" charge range, and the rain of obliterators, I'd be tempted to say you're better on foot. Fish of fury isn't half as scary anymore.



Crimzzen said:


> bring a pathfinder squad /w devilfish to help your firewarriors mow down DP's. Give the DF to one of the FW squads... Remember this one has the homing beacon.


This actually does work, someone tickled two wounds off my prince.
But if you're using fire warriors to kill his hq, I'm scared to ask what the rest of your list is doing. Your fire warriors outrange his crappy noise marines, and your railguns will make short work of a dp.




Crimzzen said:


> This is probably the only time I would recommend fireknife suits (plasma & missile pods). Deep strike these next to obliterators OR if you need to, next to DP (shouldn't need to, railguns should kill one while your firewarriors should kill the second by turn 2).


Depending on how he's using the obliterators, after the daemon princes die, you can most likely ignore them. They aren't nearly as cheesey without lash feeding them prey. I'd highly suggest just railgunning them as they only have to fail the 5+ a single time.


----------

